# Wedding Cake Mistake



## Hawke (Aug 24, 2010)

Reading some of these translations made me remember a story I heard....



> A young and nervous bride planning her wedding was increasingly  terrified about her upcoming marriage. To calm her nerves, she decided  to have a Bible verse which had always brought her comfort (1 *FIRST* John  4:18, "There is no fear in love; for perfect love casts out fear")  engraved on her wedding cake. So she called the caterer and all  arrangements were made.
> 
> About a week before the wedding, she  received a call from the catering company. "Is this really the verse you  want on your cake?" they asked. Yes, she confirmed, it was the one she  wanted, and after a few more questions they said they would decorate the  cake as requested.
> 
> The wedding day came, and everything was  beautiful...until the reception, when the bride walked in to find the  cake emblazoned with John 4:18: "For you have had five husbands, and the  one whom you now have is not your husband."


----------



## Fiendlover (Aug 24, 2010)

HAHA Oh that's just awesome.


----------

